# Pulse notification light- where is the pulse?



## Smalls

How do you get the notification light to pulse/stay steady when you get a text or email?


----------



## dougfresh

On eclair?


----------



## Smalls

dougfresh said:


> On eclair?


Ha what? No on build 31.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Assuming you're running ICZenwich or any other AOKP based rom...

1. Go into *System Settings *
2. Tap on *Display*
3. At the bottom of the menu, un-check *Pulse notification light*

... Should be good from there.


----------



## Smalls

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Assuming you're running ICZenwich or any other AOKP based rom...
> 
> 1. Go into *System Settings *
> 2. Tap on *Display*
> 3. At the bottom of the menu, un-check *Pulse notification light*
> 
> ... Should be good from there.


That just gives me no light at all. To clarify: I would like to have the light *pulse* not just stay steadily lit up.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Smalls said:


> That just gives me no light at all. To clarify: I would like to have the light *pulse* not just stay steadily lit up.


Oh, I apparently misread your post! I apologize! Hmm... Perhaps install BLN and enable it? Are you running the latest subZero kernel? I have the pulse, although I'm not sure how I got it...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smalls

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Oh, I apparently misread your post! I apologize! Hmm... Perhaps install BLN and enable it? Are you running the latest subZero kernel? I have the pulse, although I'm not sure how I got it...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Ahh I think it is both! BLN won't work without a kernel that supports it. I'm only on stock right now. I guess Nelson's Kiss had support.


----------



## dougfresh

Install nstools in the market and disable Blink in the options if you're on SZero bro


----------

